

Indiegogo Greek Bailout campaign - bpolania
https://www.indiegogo.com/greek-bailout-fund.html

======
veddox
Interesting idea...

I think it's great that someone is doing this, but with all due respect -
1.6bn € via crowdfunding???

Canonical tried to get 32m back in 2013 for the Ubuntu Edge smartphone.
Despite a promising start (> 1m in 5hrs), they failed to get more than
12.8m[1].

1.6bn / 12.8m = 125 Who is going to fund that?

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edge](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edge)

~~~
bpolania
At first I thought it was some kind of joke, but I really doubt that they
actually think that they'd be able to make it, unless the ECB gets an
Indiegogo account =)

------
greenyoda
Posted several times already, e.g.,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9799959](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9799959)

